# US Warning for Los Cabos & Fiesta Americana



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 2, 2017)

Just saw this U.S. warning about travel to Los Cabos.

http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-mexico-los-cabos-violence-20170901-htmlstory.html


We have a reservation this December for our first visit to Fiesta Americana and are wondering whether to cancel. For those of you who have been there, can you provide your thoughts?

How close is this resort to the hillside neighborhoods where violence is taking place?  Is the resort and beach safe?  What are safe areas in town?  (We don't mind being vigilant in town but hope the resort is safe and worry free.)


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 2, 2017)

There is another thread in which people weighed in on whether or not they still go to Cancun or Cabo. I believe most people said they would still go, but be aware of their surroundings and watch where they go.

My brother and SIL have been at the resort you are asking about. I believe they return today or tomorrow. My sister went there earlier this year and loved it. She didn't venture off the resort since they went to simply relax. No issues that I am aware of.

We plan to go to Cancun in January and will do so. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm just leaving Cabo San Lucas. There is a military presence around town and on the highway. We were caught in the storm so I can't comment on any violence but American cities have dangerous areas also.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 2, 2017)

We have been going to Mexico for over 15 years, primarily to Cabo San Lucas & Puerto Vallarta.  We have never felt in danger.  If you are not associated with the drug cartel, you have little to fear.  Just use the same common sense you would when vacationing anywhere.  We are scheduled for two weeks in November/December in Cabo San Lucas and absolutely will not be canceling. We do not spend the entire time at the resort.  We like to travel to the small  towns around the area. What we don't do is travel after dark, not out of fear, but because Mexico has open range and there can be livestock on the highway.  Go and enjoy yourselves.  I hope you love Mexico as much as we do!  By the way, military presence in Mexico is not uncommon.  The first time we went & I saw them, I was somewhat shocked.  Now it is just part of the scenery.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 2, 2017)

We have Reservations for San Jose del Cabo in January for 3 weeks. We are not changing our plans. We have been traveling there for 10+ years. Look under the Mexico Section and Lounge Section for further discussion


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 3, 2017)

We also had a reservation for Fiesta Americana Los Cabos in December, but when we saw a deal on a II Getaway to San Diego at Welk Mountain a couple of months ago, we opted for that instead and decided to save our HGVC points for another trip. In light of this unwelcome news about the spread of Sinaloa cartel violence, we feel fortunate to have opted for something else. Yes, there is violence in American cities, but I can't recall hearing about automatic weapon fire killing people at resort locations in the U.S. by drug gangs. It's an individual decision for all of us, but I'm glad we're avoiding Cabo, at least for now.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 3, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> ...but I can't recall hearing about automatic weapon fire killing people at resort locations in the U.S. ...


Right.  Just night clubs...  Or schools...  Or offices...


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Right.  Just night clubs...  Or schools...  Or offices...



And it's generally not drug related, but I don't think that matters all that much.

Cheers.


----------



## Helios (Sep 3, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Right.  Just night clubs...  Or schools...  Or offices...


there you go...


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 3, 2017)

Helios said:


> there you go...


Just trying to get people to look at the world without their rose-colored glasses every once in a while...


----------



## Helios (Sep 3, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Just trying to get people to look at the world without their rose-colored glasses every once in a while...


Agree...


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Right.  Just night clubs...  Or schools...  Or offices...



..or churches....or theaters....or malls....or


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Right.  Just night clubs...  Or schools...  Or offices...



All those were semi-automatic not automatic, big difference.


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2017)

slip said:


> All those are semi-automatic not automatic, big difference.



Yeah, not so much.

Cheers.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2017)

brp said:


> Yeah, not so much.
> 
> Cheers.



Huge difference between the two and much more regulation on automatic weapons.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 3, 2017)

slip said:


> All those are semi-automatic not automatic, big difference.


And all of the US-based attacks referenced in this thread are attacks on common people doing everyday things, vs. attacks on other drug cartel related members.  HUGE difference.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> And all of the US-based attacks referenced in this thread are attacks on common people doing everyday things, vs. attacks on other drug cartel related members.  HUGE difference.



I didn't dispute that. I only disputed the automatic weapon reference.


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2017)

slip said:


> I didn't dispute that. I only disputed the automatic weapon reference.



And I don't dispute that the weapon types are different. I also don't dispute that dead is dead. Hence the irrelevancy of the (valid) distinction.

Cheers.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2017)

brp said:


> And I don't dispute that the weapon types are different. I also don't dispute that dead is dead. Hence the irrelevancy of the (valid) distinction.
> 
> Cheers.



I don't find it irrelevant. WalnutBrown mentioned automatic weapons and a few posts in response equated that in the US. That wouldn't be correct. If automatic weapons were used in some of these incidents in Mexico then that's a big difference to me. Some people may agree with you and some may agree with me. I can live with that.


----------



## brp (Sep 4, 2017)

slip said:


> Some people may agree with you and some may agree with me. I can live with that.



As can I. Enjoy your Labor Day 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks to all for your feedback. This makes me feel more relieved about visiting Cabo (but not some major US cities ).  Trip is still on, but do look forward to ongoing reports.

FWIW...we heard US warnings about traveling to Rio for the 2016 Olympics. Although we needed to be vigilant on the street and avoid Cocacabana beach at night, the Brazilians were the warmest, most welcoming people.  Brazil stepped up to conquer all of the fears about the subway not being finished on time, provided extensive safety measures, and the food and drink were fantastic. We could get cheap last minute tickets for almost any sport venue because so many had cancelled. This was a trip of a lifetime.

Just like some fear people fear timeshares and credit cards for points - if you research and are careful you can benefit greatly.

I have one remaining question:

How far is Fiesta from the hillside neighborhoods where the violence is taking place?


----------



## Luckytimer (Oct 27, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just saw this U.S. warning about travel to Los Cabos.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-mexico-los-cabos-violence-20170901-htmlstory.html
> 
> ...




We stayed at Grand Fiesta Americana in March and fell in love with the place.  We are going back in January (2018)  We have to been to Los Cabos 3 times now.  
As the GFAmericana, you really don't need to leave the resort at night.  They have so much going on.  We especially enjoyed the fire pit at night with live entertainment.  If you want to leave during the day, be vigilant.  We have left the resorts and enjoyed the marina area and restos, as well as the Thursday Art Walk in San Jose Del Cabo.  My husband has ALS and is in an electric wheelchair, so we can't deek very quickly!  We have done Cabo Wabo as well as a whale excursion.  Groupon has a deal for the Dolphin Swim so I bought it for our January trip.  No one can predict the future.  Hope this helps,


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 27, 2017)

slip said:


> I don't find it irrelevant. WalnutBrown mentioned automatic weapons and a few posts in response equated that in the US. That wouldn't be correct. If automatic weapons were used in some of these incidents in Mexico then that's a big difference to me. Some people may agree with you and some may agree with me. I can live with that.



We were in Las Vegas when the recent shooting took place from Mandalay Bay.  The Semi-Automatic Weapons were converted to an Automatic Weapons.  Relatives, and friends of those killed and the 500 survivors that were hit with the bullets would not differentiate between the type of weapons used.  Automatic weapons were used!   

This incident didn't involve a drug related motive and the people killed and doing the killing were NOT involved in drugs.  

We prefer to stay in the United States for our trips because we feel more comfortable in our country, knowing our customs, and hopefully have the protection of our laws and the enforcement of our laws.  Lapses in the fair enforcement of our laws is a concern for many in our country.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 27, 2017)

Fiesta is a long way from the hillside neighborhoods. 

It’s isoloated along with the Sheraton and Hacienda Del Mar on a large golf course and housing development. 

I’ve been twice and going again next spring. It’s a beautiful property.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 27, 2017)

Automatic weapons were not used in Las Vegas. The guy had fitted his semi-automatic weapons with "bump or bumper stocks." The trigger still had to be pulled each time to send a round down range. The "bump or bumper stocks" simply allow/caused the trigger to be pulled quicker. Also an AR-15 is a specific make of semi-automatic rifle. There are many manufacturers of semi-automatic rufles in various calibers - 5.56, 7.62, etc. No automatic rifle has been used in a mass shooting event in the USA, since I think the 1930's. The lack of knowledge about firearms is well demonstrated by all News people. They frequently and inaccurately refer to M-16, AR-15, semi-automatic, automatic, etc. Bumper stocks are widely available for various long guns and the ATF has declined to regulate them.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 27, 2017)

Well...automatic or not does not matter because the outcome was still the same - many innocent people died that day. "If it quacks like a duck..."


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 27, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Well...automatic or not does not matter because the outcome was still the same - many innocent people died that day. "If it quacks like a duck..."



Agreed.  I think the important thing to keep in mind is there powerful weapons in the US, Mexico and plenty of other countries as well.  Unfortunately stuff happens everywhere now.  That said, everyone needs to consider their own personal comfort level when traveling.  Sanitation, food safety, street crimes, terrorism, and even natural events can ruin your vacation...


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dead is Dead. No matter the caliber. No matter the type of weapon - knife, machete, sword, long gun, hand gun, etc. I just believe in being accurate.


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> We were in Las Vegas when the recent shooting took place from Mandalay Bay.  The Semi-Automatic Weapons were converted to an Automatic Weapons.  Relatives, and friends of those killed and the 500 survivors that were hit with the bullets would not differentiate between the type of weapons used.  Automatic weapons were used!
> 
> This incident didn't involve a drug related motive and the people killed and doing the killing were NOT involved in drugs.
> 
> We prefer to stay in the United States for our trips because we feel more comfortable in our country, knowing our customs, and hopefully have the protection of our laws and the enforcement of our laws.  Lapses in the fair enforcement of our laws is a concern for many in our country.




My original post did not get into being dead or injured by getting shot. It was just in response to the automatic weapon comment.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Oct 27, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> We were in Las Vegas when the recent shooting took place from Mandalay Bay.  The Semi-Automatic Weapons were converted to an Automatic Weapons.  Relatives, and friends of those killed and the 500 survivors that were hit with the bullets would not differentiate between the type of weapons used.  Automatic weapons were used!
> 
> This incident didn't involve a drug related motive and the people killed and doing the killing were NOT involved in drugs.
> 
> We prefer to stay in the United States for our trips because we feel more comfortable in our country, knowing our customs, and hopefully have the protection of our laws and the enforcement of our laws.  Lapses in the fair enforcement of our laws is a concern for many in our country.



We travel all over the world and the US has thousands of citizens killed each year in drug, gang and violent crimes with guns.....to say the US is safer then other parts of the world is pure fantasy.....


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 27, 2017)

Tiempo - Compartido en Mexico
Sales Statistic - 2015

Extreajeres - 150.974
Mexicanos - 58,036
Total - 209.010

Biggest statistical risk while visiting a TS in Mexico
- Mexican based Timeshare Salespeople .

******
I will try to find the link  in the Mexican TS forum

http://amdetur.org.mx/.el-tiempo-compartido-en-mexico/

<originally posted by shoegal - Oct 3 2017 -  post 4 - thread - So you bought a timeshare in Mexico ? >


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 29, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Automatic weapons were not used in Las Vegas. The guy had fitted his semi-automatic weapons with "bump or bumper stocks." The trigger still had to be pulled each time to send a round down range. The "bump or bumper stocks" simply allow/caused the trigger to be pulled quicker. Also an AR-15 is a specific make of semi-automatic rifle. There are many manufacturers of semi-automatic rufles in various calibers - 5.56, 7.62, etc. No automatic rifle has been used in a mass shooting event in the USA, since I think the 1930's. The lack of knowledge about firearms is well demonstrated by all News people. They frequently and inaccurately refer to M-16, AR-15, semi-automatic, automatic, etc. Bumper stocks are widely available for various long guns and the ATF has declined to regulate them.



I acknowledge and concur with your precise definition of automatic, semi-automatic, and bumper stock modified semi-automatic.  My point and position on all 3 of these weapons is that they have an excellent capacity to kill a great deal of people without a great deal of careful and accurate aim.  Furthermore, my question to any civilian who desires to possess these weapons is what is your reason for having them except to kill a lot of people easily.


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 29, 2017)

There is no denying the fact that crime exist in USA like any other part of the world. Big difference is the lawlessness that exist in many other part of the world along with crime. Bribe is common among officials  and when they are part of the problem, it is hard to know whom to trust.


----------



## brp (Oct 30, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> Furthermore, my question to any civilian who desires to possess these weapons is what is your reason for having them except to kill a lot of people easily.



Word.

Cheers.


----------

